# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Concrete floor repair for small washroom

## pgaggini

Hello all, I have 4 questions about some concrete sub-floor repairs.  
 I recently pulled up the linoleum in my washroom and am going to install vinyl planks so my plan for preparing the concrete floor is;
 Clean up concrete floor surface with a wire cup brush on an angle grinder.
 Brush on a bonding adhesive.
 Pour down floor leveling concrete.    
 1st question: 
 I am only at the 1st stage of cleaning the concrete floor with the wire brush and am wondering how far down I should be taking it. Currently I have made the surface smooth and shiny, so taken off the grey, rough part of the concrete. Was this correct or too much ?  
 2nd question: 
 Also, as shown in the pictures, when I pulled up the linoleum some concrete sub-floor came up with it.   
 My question is, should I keep chipping away and remove this layer of concrete (which I suspect is self leveling type) or should I leave it and pour the self leveling concrete down?    
 3rd question:
 As shown in the pictures, the drywall has a gap about 1/2" from the floor. Is this ok, and if not what should I do to fix this?  
 4th question:
 As shown in the pictures, around the toilet flange there are big gaps.
 Should I be filling these in or just leave them as is ?
 If I do need to fill it in, what method and materials should I use to do this?    
 Answers for any of these questions would be greatly appreciated along with further tips and advice. Thank you.

----------

